# DITCH THE HOTPLATE!!!!!!!!



## P_CARROLL (Mar 23, 2007)

I used to use a hotplate while doing a nitric bath of my gold plated mil-spec pins. I really didnt like it even though I used a sand bed for a couple of reasons. Could be unstabel under the wrong circumstances and too much radiant heat, could start a fire and to constantly be watched. I came up with the idea of using an inexpensive crock pot by rRival. 14 bucks at walmart and the temps are much more suitable. On the keep warm setting the temps are way below the boiling point of 70% nitric even up to the low setting. on high it goes up to around 160 degrees. It is also more stable and cam be filled with sand to make a sand bed in itself. The lid also keeps the vapors down as well.


----------

